# Any USA basted rainbowfish forums?



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Is there any US based rainbowfish forums? Especially for blue eye rainbows? 

Or any US rainbowfish clubs?


----------



## jokoz (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.rainbow-fish.org/forums/
great site check it out


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't read the "basted" as that...I was going to say "WATCH YOUR MOUTH" but it turns out I have a dirty mind...


----------

